

The Tools We Use - Impossible
https://storystudio.oculus.com/en-us/blog/the-tools-we-use-as-of-august-2015/

======
vvanders
Not really a whole lot of interesting stuff there if you've already working in
games pipelines, that's all pretty standard tech/workflow.

------
pto0239hn
Keep in mind this is just for StoryStudio, the content creation side of
Oculus.

------
notwedtm
I'm surprised to see Perforce on there.

~~~
vvanders
You shouldn't be, it's the de-facto source control for games and interactive
content.

Git/Mercurial/etc don't provide the strong locking mechanisms needed to deal
with binary files.

Combine that with the fact that Git falls over at ~5GB. When I was in games
we'd regularly have repos > 30GB for a code sync or > 150GB for art sync.

Perforce would pull down that art sync in 10 minutes, good luck doing that
with Git, not to mention that they support Proxies that handle caching of
large changesets automatically for remote teams.

~~~
bch
> Combine that with the fact that Git falls over at ~5GB.

I've never heard that (and certainly don't personally deal w/ git repos that
large). I thought massive repository handling was supposed to be a strength of
git. How does git (start) failing at that scale ?

~~~
vernie
If you commit a large binary file and iterate on it a bunch you'll notice that
your repo size explodes. That's why there have been multiple efforts (e.g.
git-annex, Git Large File Storage) to improve performance with large binary
files (by essentially taking the files out of the repo).

------
vernie
Kind of disappointed to hear that there isn't much custom stuff going,
especially with iq as their VFX sup.

~~~
moron4hire
Uh, I feel completely the opposite in that regard. Commonly available, well-
known tools should be the norm.

------
vernie
I like that line about how the Oculus' audio quality is on par with $250
headphones. What a deal!

------
smegel
I've heard of Dropbox.

